# Motherboard compatible with processor?



## sg18

Hi guys, first and foremost i'd just like to say that im only fourteen so i dont want to be flamed for noobie questions. Alright let's get to it. I want to upgrade my processor but i dont know how to find out if my motherboard is compatible with the processor i want to upgrade to. My motherboard is made by ASUS. The model is A7V600 (if you want more info i can give you it as i am using a program called CPU-Z and it lists everything for me). My current processor is an AMD Athlon XP 2500+. It's speed is 1.80GHz which isnt too good to run a game i play (Counter-Strike Source), although i made it a bit better by adding some more ram (now at 768MB). Also, i figured the upgrade wouldn't hurt when i use it for school work, etc. Anyway the processor i want to upgrade to is the AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition Processor. It's default speed is 2.60GHz which is definitely enough for me. I just want to know if my motherboard is compatible with the processor. I wont do the actual change if it is, i'll get it done professionally but i just wanted to know if it could even be done. If its not possible, any recommendations for other processors (cheap but good) would be appreciated. Any help would be really great.

Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold

Nope, will not work. You have a socket 462/A motheboard. The X2 5000 is a AM2 socket. You missed it by 3 socket changes. After Socket A was Socket 754, then Socket 939, then Socket AM2. Its at Socket AM2+ now. But anyway you would need a AM2 board to run that processor.


----------



## Droogie

Hello, and welcome to CF, and trust me you don't have to worry about getting flamed here. 

Unfortunately the motherboard you are using is very old, and will not support AMD Athlon 64 X2.  It'll be difficult really to make any upgrades to your CPU that will help with your gaming experience.


----------



## sg18

Alright.

Well thanks anyways for the input. Does anyone have any recommendations on any possible upgrades? Not just the processor or anything.


----------



## Intel_man

Um... yea. Get an intel socket (LGA775) mobo.


----------



## sg18

Would you mind listing some reasons why? Kinda like pros/cons.


----------



## StrangleHold

You want to go with AMD or Intel? What kinda cash you want to spend?


----------



## Intel_man

sg18 said:


> Would you mind listing some reasons why? Kinda like pros/cons.



AMD,

Pros: Cheap

Cons: Slow, hot

Intel,

Pros: somewhat expensive

Cons: Fast, reliable, overclocking kings. 


and yes, Intel basically dominates AMD right now.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

What graphics card do you have? If CS:S ain't playing too well, all it may need would be a graphics card upgrade, though a board that old definitely won't have a PCI-E slot, and finding a decent and reasonably priced AGP card might be pretty hard nowadays. 

If you can get the money, by all means get a new build, if you scavenge your old computer for parts you can save a fair bit of money - HDDs & optical drives will do for starters if you're really tight on budget, maybe you could even reuse your old case, and if it's of high enough quality the PSU, though I'm almost certain you'll need to invest in a new PSU if you're building.


----------



## sg18

Stranglehold: Well i got into all of this cause i saw that processor at only $70 and thought it would be a good uprgrade...now seeing i might need a new mobo and all, i don't know if how much i will have to spend to get a decent mobo with a decent processor.

Intel_man: i think you switched the pros and cons for intel.

Hackapelite: i have an ATI Radeon 9200 graphics card. This computer was never specifically ordered or customized by me so i just got whatever i got, my dad gave it to me since he didnt need it at work and im not too sure about where he actually got it from, i think from one of his friends though. its not my first pc but its the latest and best one i've had so far. CS:S just lags in certain servers. i used to have only 256mb ram, but i added 512 more and it did a lot (my pc uses DDR ram if thats means anything). i can still see a little bit of lag though, especially in servers with like 15+ people. (Whats an AGP card?) Well i just got a new psu a few months ago cuz the old one blew out, so i think i should be able to use that again. if cases aren't expensive i wouldn't mind buying another one. i can get the money over some time, i'd just have to collect it. I guess i could make a list of what i want to put into my built computer and total it up and then just start buying the parts. What do you think? I'd like help/recommendations on parts to get, etc.


----------



## StrangleHold

Well if you go middle ground you can go with Intel or AMD. If you want higher end, you should go Intel. They are faster clock for clock and overclock very well. AMD just had another price drop so prices vs. performance is all over the place, so it matters how high end you want to go and if your going to overclock.
  But you will have to get another board-CPU and memory, most all boards now are DDR2 memory, some have gone to DDR3. Plus most board now are PCIe, so if you have a AGP or PCI video card you will have to upgrade that too. And your new P/S, it depends on the watts and make and model to determine if it will hold up.


----------



## sg18

Hey scout, thanks for the whole list. Its a bit expensive, but i can already see ways to lower the price (some of the links arent working because of the ... in the middle). And one more thing, im located in Canada so i dont know if that will be an issue with their shipping policies. I do have a screen, but i was looking to get a flat panel one on boxing day anyway, so i'll take out a screen for now. I dont need a mouse/keyboard set, i got the Logitech MX5000 set last year, so its okay. I also think my brother has a copy of Vista that he might be able to give me so that might bring it down another hundred bucks, i have a copy of XP for sure. I can also keep my current hard drive, i think its 80gb. it might not sound like much but i keep it clean, i dont download useless crap and stuff. I still have 45gb left and i know my bro has 2 more hdd's sitting around. That comes to $434 before shipping/taxes and it includes: a tower, mobo, cpu, ram, graphics card and cd/dvd. I have a hundred so far...lol only like 3-4 hundred more to go. Maybe i can get a loan from him, as long as he wont charge me interest, lol. But yeah, tell me what you think about what i've narrowed it down to, i think i should be well off with these few things, the basics i guess. Also, there are 4 rosewill cases that are for $45 and i saw one with a 400W power supply. Wouldn't that be sufficient or would i need to buy another 500W one? The one im talking about is this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147006. One last thing, are the all parts compatible with each other? If you wouldn't mind double checking, because i don't want that problem. Though if i do end up ordering these things, i will let write it on the thread.

Stanglehold: I'm looking into it, as you can see scout has helped me a lot by giving me a list of things to look into. If you read the first part of my post you can see what i have narrowed it down to.


----------



## sg18

I just found out that Newegg.com doesn't ship to Canada, but they're launching Newegg.ca soon. It says 2008 so i guess it will be soon, otherwise i might just have to find the parts from another site. If so, does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## craneop1985

Since you are in Canada-here's an idea for you from tigerdirect.ca-http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3978475&CatId=332 You would still need a heatsink and fan-black editions don't come with one. The nvidia 8500 gt isn't the greatest-but it's ok-I've had one.


----------



## sg18

I actually was thinking of checking tigerdirect and seeing if i could make up a list similiar to the one i made for newegg.com. What exactly is a "barebones kit"?


----------



## craneop1985

A barebone kit comes with most of what you need for a new computer -but you still need a hard drive and an optical drive(dvd/cd-rom). and operation system.What part of canada are you in?


----------



## ScOuT

Oh....your in Canada? Sorry about that. Newegg Canada opens soon, thank god. From what I have read Tigerdirect CA is about your best option.


----------



## sg18

Actually i was just doing some reading about canadian stores too, and supposedly tigerdirect is the crappiest. Now im looking at canadacomputers.com which is looking pretty good. im going to see if i can actually make a list from there, not tigerdirect.


----------



## sg18

Oh craneop i missed your message. Im in Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## craneop1985

too bad you don't know someone in the states that could ship you stuff from newegg-mgiht be cheaper.


----------



## sg18

Well my dad does know a few people. I guess i'll see if there is enough of a difference to get it shipped to someone there and then re-shipped here, otherwise i can just get it from here. CanadaComputers is looking good so far, the difference between the motherboard scout suggested to me was only 4 or 5 bucks, where as in tigerdirect it was atleast like 30 bucks. I'll post up my list of what i have tomorrow or day after, and also what i have for Newegg and we'll see from there.


----------



## sg18

Alright well i have the lists. I put them as an attachment. Tell me what you think. For the Canadacomputers list, i taxed it, since i can purchase the parts locally and won't need them shipped. For the Newegg list i didn't know about taxes or shipping but any estimates would be good.


----------



## sg18

Anyone have any feedback or anything?


----------



## sg18

anything??


----------



## Okedokey

I agree with hack, if you are gaming a newer GPU will be a wiser choice.  Whatever you do don't get a Diewill (sorry Rosewill) PSU>


----------



## sg18

Alright, thanks for the advice. Anyone else have any feedback? Also does anyone know what the deal is with Newegg Canada?


----------



## Okedokey

google is your friend...


----------



## netrick

You will most probably need a new power supply as well. For one thing, your old board probably has a 20-pin main connector whereas your new board has 24-pin plus the 4-pin. I don't know what PSU you currently have, but those new parts you picked out will certainly need more power than your old rig. Personally, I like this Corsair. 
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013410&cid=PS.808
I know it's rather expensive, but it really doesn't pay to get nice parts and settle for a cheap power supply. My 2 cents worth anyway. Good luck!


----------

